# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  اکسترمم بودن نقاط ابتدایی و انتهایی

## --mohammad--

سلام دوستان من چون کلاس نمیرم و کتاب هم در دسترس ندارم توی این موضوع موندم
یادمه بچه ها قبلا راجع بهش زیاد صحبت میکردن
الان من دارم کاربرد مشتقو هم از روی مبتکران میخونم و هم از روی گاج
هر کدومش یه چیز نوشته درباره این موضوع
بلاخره نقاط ابتدایی و انتهایی اکسترمم نسبی و موضعی حساب میشه یا نه ؟

----------


## viewy

*اگه اون نقطه جز دامنه باشه(به عبارتی نقطه مورد نظر در نمودار توپر باشه) اکسترمم حساب میشه ولی اگه جز دامنه نباشه(به عبارتی نقطه تو خالی باشه) اکسترمم به حساب نمیاد*.

(اگه اشتباه کردم دوستان اصلاح کنن)

----------


## --mohammad--

تو مبتکران با اینکه نقاط تو پر هستن ولی میگه که اکسترمم موضعی نیست
چاپش هم مال همین امساله

----------


## viewy

یحتمل اشتباه از کتاب شماس!

----------


## --mohammad--

از کدومش ؟

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

*نقاط ابتدا و انتها  فقط جزو اکسترموم مطلق به حساب میان (یعنی اگر به ازای اون نقاط بشه ماکس یا مین مطلق)

ولی اصن درباره ی ماکس و مین نسبی در نقاط انتها و ابتدا بحثی نمیشه .... (این از ویرایش جدید کتاب دیفرانسیل در سال جدید هست .... )


هرچیز دیگه ای غیر از این شنیدید غلطه

احتمالا یه دونه از کتاباتون چاپ سال قبله نه؟*

----------


## --mohammad--

هر دو چاپ 92 هستن وگرنه نمیخریدم.

----------


## --mohammad--

تو کتاب گاج گفته که حساب میشن اما تو مبتکران گفته که نه حساب نمیشن .
مثلا درسنامه صفحه 206 دیفرانسیل (جلد 2 کتاب گاج) و همینطور چند مثالی که مربوط به این درسنامه میشن رو نگاه بکنین

----------


## nashenas

ولی ما دبیرمون میگفت ابتدا انتهای بازه هم جزء اکسترمم ها محسوب میشن(اگه نقطه توپر باشن)
میگفت سال های پیش به حساب نمیومد ولی الان اکسترمم محسوب میشن چه مطلق و چه نسبی

----------


## soheyl

طبق تعريف جديد كتاب درسي، نقاط ابتدا و انتها اكسترمم محسوب ميشه ولي ديگه بحراني نيست


(M.B) Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## --mohammad--

اینجا هم هرکی یه نظر داره

----------


## soheyl

بله هرکسی یه نظری داره ولی نظرِ قطعی رو کتاب درسی جدید میده که نظرشم همونیه که من گفتم





> طبق تعريف جديد كتاب درسي، نقاط ابتدا و انتها اكسترمم محسوب ميشه ولي ديگه بحراني نيست
> 
> 
> (M.B) Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




(M.B) Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mehran93071

> طبق تعريف جديد كتاب درسي، نقاط ابتدا و انتها اكسترمم محسوب ميشه ولي ديگه بحراني نيست
> 
> 
> (M.B) Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


کاملا تایید میشهتوی گاج اشتباه نوشته ! توی دیف تخته سیاه گفته فقط بحرانی نیست :yahoo (4): سر و ته بازه همین!

----------


## --mohammad--

> کاملا تایید میشهتوی گاج اشتباه نوشته ! توی دیف تخته سیاه گفته فقط بحرانی نیست :yahoo (4): سر و ته بازه همین!


توی گاج درسته توی مبتکران اشتباه نوشته

----------


## Mehran93071

> توی گاج درسته توی مبتکران اشتباه نوشته


:yahoo (4):  حرف سهیل کاملا مورد تایید هست و هم مورد تایید من و هم مورد تایید کتاب و توی دانشگاهشم فکر کنم همین بود!

----------


## --mohammad--

خوب توی گاج هم نظر شما رو نوشته

----------


## soheyl

كتاب هايي كه چاپ سالهاي قبل هستن ديگه الان اشتباه نوشتن


(M.B) Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> طبق تعريف جديد كتاب درسي، نقاط ابتدا و انتها اكسترمم محسوب ميشه ولي ديگه بحراني نيست
> 
> 
> (M.B) Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*نقطه ای اکسترموم نسبی هست که بحرانی باشه .... وقتی انتهای بازه بحرانی نیست  پس اکسترموم نسبی هم نیست ....


*

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

*صفحه 185 کتاب دیفرانسیل:

" از بین نقاط بحرانی درون بازه نقاط اکسترموم موضعی بدست می آیند"


دیگه هیچ حرفی واسه گفتن نمیمونه*

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> خوب توی گاج هم نظر شما رو نوشته


اقا .... گاج و مبتکران و و... بیخیال شو ... فقط کتاب درسی :Yahoo (13):

----------


## khatereh 2

> *صفحه 185 کتاب دیفرانسیل:
> 
> " از بین نقاط بحرانی درون بازه نقاط اکسترموم موضعی بدست می آیند"
> 
> 
> دیگه هیچ حرفی واسه گفتن نمیمونه*


 پس حرف شما اینه اول و اخر بازه اکسترمم نیست. 
پس چطوری تعریف دامنه رو توجیه می کنید

----------


## khatereh 2

طبق کتاب جدید میگه اگه از یک طرف همسایگی تعریف بشه تابع کافیه و نقاط اول و اخر هم اکسترمم محسوب میشن دیگه....

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> طبق کتاب جدید میگه اگه از یک طرف همسایگی تعریف بشه تابع کافیه و نقاط اول و اخر هم اکسترمم محسوب میشن دیگه....


اکسترموم مطلق بله ... قبلا هم گفتم .... اکسترموم مطلق میشه .... ولی موضعی نمیشه .... چون موضعی باید بحرانی باشه ولی انتها و ابتدای بازه بحرانی نیست

----------


## khatereh 2

قرار نیست که همه اکسترمم ها بحرانی باشن. گفته اکسترمم های داخل بازه.بحرانی هستند

----------


## soheyl

> *صفحه 185 کتاب دیفرانسیل:
> 
> " از بین نقاط بحرانی درون بازه نقاط اکسترموم موضعی بدست می آیند"
> 
> 
> دیگه هیچ حرفی واسه گفتن نمیمونه*


اصن گوش نميكني ببيني من چي ميگم!

گل پسر، تا پارسال تمامي اكسترمم ها بحراني محسوب ميشدن و يه جمله توي كتاب بود كه همينو ميگفت: تمامي اكسترمم ها اعم از مطلق و نسبي بحراني هستند


ولي الان ديگه اين جمله غلطه، براي درست شدنش يه شرط بهش اضافه شده، كه اين شرطم دروني بودن نقطه هستش:

"" تمامي اكسترمم هاي مياني (دروني - يعني به غير از سر و ته بازه) بحراني هستند ""

***سر و ته بازه اكسترمم نسبي هستند ولي ديگه مثل قبلا بحراني نيستند***


(M.B) Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mehran93071

> اصن گوش نميكني ببيني من چي ميگم!
> 
> گل پسر، تا پارسال تمامي اكسترمم ها بحراني محسوب ميشدن و يه جمله توي كتاب بود كه همينو ميگفت: تمامي اكسترمم ها اعم از مطلق و نسبي بحراني هستند
> 
> 
> ولي الان ديگه اين جمله غلطه، براي درست شدنش يه شرط بهش اضافه شده، كه اين شرطم دروني بودن نقطه هستش:
> 
> "" تمامي اكسترمم هاي مياني (دروني - يعني به غير از سر و ته بازه) بحراني هستند ""
> 
> ...


کاملا تایید میشه! :yahoo (4):
کلا گاج توی اصلاحیه اول گیر کرده دومی رو اجرا نکرده! :yahoo (4):
حرف شما هم کاملا مورد تایید من و همه هست!

----------


## khatereh 2

> اصن گوش نميكني ببيني من چي ميگم!
> 
> گل پسر، تا پارسال تمامي اكسترمم ها بحراني محسوب ميشدن و يه جمله توي كتاب بود كه همينو ميگفت: تمامي اكسترمم ها اعم از مطلق و نسبي بحراني هستند
> 
> 
> ولي الان ديگه اين جمله غلطه، براي درست شدنش يه شرط بهش اضافه شده، كه اين شرطم دروني بودن نقطه هستش:
> 
> "" تمامي اكسترمم هاي مياني (دروني - يعني به غير از سر و ته بازه) بحراني هستند ""
> 
> ...


ببخشید میشه بفرمایید کجای کتاب صراحتا میگه که اول و اخر بازه اکسترمم  محسوب می شود. کتاب  به نظر من ابهام داره.. صفحه کتاب و جمله اشو دقیق بفرمایید. ممنون

----------

